# Edmonton Elks?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It certainly avoids any future complaints of racist stereotypes, and also gets to retain the double-E logo and such, but it seems like a weird name for a football team. Mind you, B.C.'s team is named after an animal, as is Hamilton's, and Montreal's. When the Atlantic team eventually comes to fruition, it will be named after a boat, and Ottawa's is simply named after the team colours.

Will Edmonton fans now be showing up to games with antlers, the way Saskatchewan fans wear watermelon rinds?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It certainly avoids any future complaints of racist stereotypes, and also gets to retain the double-E logo and such, but it seems like a weird name for a football team. Mind you, B.C.'s team is named after an animal, as is Hamilton's, and Montreal's. When the Atlantic team eventually comes to fruition, it will be named after a boat, and Ottawa's is simply named after the team colours.
> 
> Will Edmonton fans now be showing up to games with antlers, the way Saskatchewan fans wear watermelon rinds?


The best of a horrid lot of choices that were put out to the public, in fact I don't even think Elks was on the original list. Bad, bad, bad choices.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't mind it. I participated in the CFL poll and thinking back, that might have been my choice for best of what was offered. I'm a Redblacks season ticket holder and a fan of the CFL. I wasn't 100% thrilled with the Redblacks name at first, but it grew on me. I think Edmonton Elks will grow on folks rather quickly. It's a great football club and a great fan base.

Can't wait to get back to the stadium for a game.....It's a fun time.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

In all the time I've spent talking to people who've guided, hunted and in the rare case, bred elk. This is the first time I've ever heard the word "elks" with an "s".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> In all the time I've spent talking to people who've guided, hunted and in the rare case, bred elk. This is the first time I've ever heard the word "elks" with an "s".


Yeah, they were taking some crap on local sports radio for the grammar.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

could be wrong, but isn't the plural for elk similar to moose? 

Pause for quick research......
both ways is accepted. 

I like Elk, but not Elks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some names lend themselves to a reasonable and easy use of plurals, and some not. I can't see anyone talking about the Utah Jazzes.

I guess we'll have to wait and see what the announcers end up doing. "He's the Ti-Cat/Lion/Alouette with the most receiving yards this season" sounds pretty normal. "He's the Elk with the most receiving yards this season" still sounds kinda weird to these ears. But as Duntov suggested, we'll likely get used to it eventually.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tigers Cats are going to kill the Elks next season, and eat them. Seriously, that's how the circle of life works..

Was Eagles taken? 
Why not Roughriders? There used to be 2 of those, so why not?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

It's no big deal. Good job of rebranding and saving the logo, even if it is for a dying league. 

Better than Ottawa's name.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> Tigers Cats are going to kill the Elks next season, and eat them. Seriously, that's how the circle of life works..
> 
> Was Eagles taken?
> Why not Roughriders? There used to be 2 of those, so why not?


Elk meat is an excellent source of lean protein for athletes. I suspect the team dietitians will be ensuring that elk meat (or elks meat..idk) is on the pre-game meal plans for all the teams kicking off against them.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dumb name...weren't there any historical reference names that had potential...they're not my team but Stampeders is a cool name.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Before they were called the Eskimos, they were the Elks (not “Elk”). It is a historical reference.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

How long till the CFL goes bankrupt anyway?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Edmonton Edmontons I would enjoy.

Or e-Mosquitos.

Eviscerators?

Earls. Earthmovers.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm partial to Edmonton Edmonchuks.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Some names lend themselves to a reasonable and easy use of plurals, and some not.


And why isn't it the Toronto Maple Leaves? You don't say "I'm going out to rake the leafs"...well, unless you're from Montreal.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay with me. Better than the Edmonton Eaters of Raw Meat.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

polyslax said:


> And why isn't it the Toronto Maple Leaves?


It's to save rational people time. You wouldn't want anyone to accidentally take them seriously.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It works. More Elk in Alberta than Elephants.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I thought they were trying to land on an E name to keep the _EE_ logo, but I didn't see that in the "brand reveal" yesterday. It will probably arise though.

Then the reporter said, _"the name was checked with the Oxford dictionary and deemed grammatically correct_". My wife, not really paying attention to the story said.. "grammatically correct??" I said ya, like the plural for dog is dogs, but moose is moose. Is it elk and elks, or elk and elk? "Hey, look, there are 3 dogs over there". "Hey look, there are 3 elks over there". I think it sounds better (at least in my head) "Hey look, there are 3 elk over there". Then we kept saying it so many times that both ways sounded weird. 

Meh, it's a sports team, not a Nobel Prize acceptance speech. It's just good they changed it. And I rib my buddy in Ottawa all the time about how silly the _Red Blacks_ name is. "Heeeey, it's the least creative named team in the history of all sports, everywhere!" It's a weak argument coming from a "Leafs" fan, and more importantly, someone with no interest in CFL.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ent/Ents might have been fun.

The plural (Elks) thing bothers me, but what the hell, I'm a Leafs fan.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I like it. Hey, it's better then the Edmonton Elements: 
"Hey, the Roughriders are really braving the elements to play the Elements today. And the fans are breaking out their periodic tables in a show of force!"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What happens to all the records set, and retired jersey numbers, when a team changes names? If a team disappears, and then returns some time later, with new owners as well as name, like the Redblacks did, it would seem to be more of a reset button and all significant records and jersey numbers get archived as another era. But in this instance, All the Edmonton team really did was change jerseys, logo, and stationery. Is it still the team of Normie Kwong, Johnnie Bright, Jackie Parker, and all the other luminaries? This page, with an Elks logo at the top, would suggest so: Wall of Honour - Edmonton Elks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> What happens to all the records set, and retired jersey numbers, when a team changes names? If a team disappears, and then returns some time later, with new owners as well as name, like the Redblacks did, it would seem to be more of a reset button and all significant records and jersey numbers get archived as another era. But in this instance, All the Edmonton team really did was change jerseys, logo, and stationery. Is it still the team of Normie Kwong, Johnnie Bright, Jackie Parker, and all the other luminaries? This page, with an Elks logo at the top, would suggest so: Wall of Honour - Edmonton Elks


SO Edmonton Elks--fewest Grey Cup wins?

Seriously though I'm good with the name, and antlers on the helmets

Elks was by far the least worst name
Eclipse? Elements?
Evergolds?

Really?


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

I would have gone with Edmonton Environmentalists... just to stir the pot. 

Edmonton Eclipse has a nice ring to it. Although, probably "Edmonton Eh" seems most locally appropriate for Alberta. Then people can say "go Edmonton, Eh!".









Bob and Doug McKenzie return to Edmonton as statues during COVID-19


“Bob and Doug spoke to Canadian culture so profoundly, so eloquently in such a relatable way."




edmontonjournal.com


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Terrible grammar aside, “Elks” might not have been the best choice, since the fans will inevitably be known as Elkoholics 

Probably great marketing for beer sales and sponsorships though 😆


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

zontar said:


> SO Edmonton Elks--fewest Grey Cup wins?
> 
> Seriously though I'm good with the name, and antlers on the helmets
> 
> ...


Evergold..., I wonder was "evergreens" ever considered? Team colours and history reinforced and I've got to imagine there are a hundreds of thousands of the trees in the local habitat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Evergold..., I wonder was "evergreens" ever considered? Team colours and history reinforced and I've got to imagine there are a hundreds of thousands of the trees in the local habitat.


Evergreens was considered
And most likely after to was suggested someone though--well green & gold--so if we have evergreens--why not evergolds?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I almost think the problem is, having edmonton in the name...its doesnt lend itself to alliteration, rhymes etc.
Maybe they should go with something broader the way "Golden State" does in the NBA, or "New England" in the NFL, or "New Jersey" in the NHL.


----------

